# The House Artisan - September 2016



## mockingbird (Sep 25, 2016)

The House Artisan!

Well end of last year this house was found, I kept my eye on the place knowing it was upon our maps, but decided to wait for everyone else to get the shots, saves multiple threads of the same building  so after travelling around that lovely welsh countryside it yet again began to snow of course this was perfect, the black car we drove in upon our return white, the fields we crossed to get here pure snow heaven, certainly felt like you was in a different part of the world.








As we arrived from the woods, all seemed clear so in we went, enjoying the marvellous place, from its grand fireplaces to its beautiful mirrors, looking outside it was clear we was going to be in for a long walk back, as the snow was firmly setting, luckily we got here when it wasn't that bad. As we walked around I began to feel more an more on edge, not that anyone sane would be here but something left me feeling unsure, maybe it was how neat downstairs was? So I decided to check upstairs enjoying the delights it offered me and my camera.



























This house contradicts its settings, such a grand place hidden from the world in such a remote place, the home clearly belonged to artists and sculptors, an seemed to have some connection to the mining community nearby, the cart showing this which sat under the stairs. Photographs of a bygone era sat in a suitcase but many personal for documentation with names on the back, I simply focused on the surroundings showing the grand place for all to see. The kitchen seemed to leave me puzzled unusual thoughts from here, while some of the decay and bits an pieces lay from a certain era, the kitchen looked rather modernised? no AGA present and while pots and pans and glasses and bottles remain collecting dust, the cooker seemed more modern?










































With water seeping in upstairs after going up the first lot of stairs, I nosed at the top but nothing of any photographic purpose, I then went back downstairs and began getting lost in this world the weather outside had created, windows now becoming icy and nothing but a blanket of snow, we decided to stay awhile longer, sitting on the sofas and enjoying our time taking in this wonderful place.

























































Well with the snow certainly leaving its mark we decided to leave, knowing it would be dark by the time we got back to the car, sheep now only becoming visible once infront of us, we made our way soaked and cheerful, leaving this majestic place alone to sit in sombre.

Thanks for taking the time to read and look at this place, its highly appreciated as always, I may be able to throw another report up before my life gets hectic with one last trip planned for a week of decay and amazing photographical opportunities! ​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 25, 2016)

Lovely report and stunning shots there dude! Cheers for posting them up!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 25, 2016)

Urbex-SW said:


> Lovely report and stunning shots there dude! Cheers for posting them up!



Thank you dude, rather tricky to photograph inside due to how bright it had become outside, it worked out well despite how many duplicate shots I took of things, something I hardly do cheers!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 25, 2016)

Cracking shots and report there, liking it lots.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 25, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> Cracking shots and report there, liking it lots.



Thank you Tbolt the shots was tricky place is rather dark, then really bright windows due to snow, glad you like them


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 25, 2016)

Belting images and so much to see,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Sep 25, 2016)

Liked That, Thanks


----------



## Togitha (Sep 25, 2016)

This is a gem


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 25, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Belting images and so much to see,Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much flyboy90 I try an show different to most as you've probably become aware while keeping the same style!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 25, 2016)

smiler said:


> Liked That, Thanks



Why thank you smiler  much appreciated as always!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 25, 2016)

Togitha said:


> This is a gem



I try!  thank you!!


----------



## andylen (Sep 26, 2016)

Great rport and excellent set of pictures


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

andylen said:


> Great rport and excellent set of pictures



Thank you  highly appreciated


----------



## druid (Sep 26, 2016)

A great set of photos. The first one is an absolute gem - timeless image that shows how snow (or rain) can add to an image .


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

druid said:


> A great set of photos. The first one is an absolute gem - timeless image that shows how snow (or rain) can add to an image .



This is one of the reasons I went for a weather sealed camera Druid, my lenses are all sealed aswel so me photographing in the rain/snow/sleet stupid temperatures is fine, the snow was only just settling at this point too 

Thank you for your comment Druid much appreciated as always


----------



## caradon (Sep 26, 2016)

*Cart under stairs*

Very good report and pictures. Incidentally the cart under the stairs is a Funeral Bier/ coffin cart


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

caradon said:


> Very good report and pictures. Incidentally the cart under the stairs is a Funeral Bier/ coffin cart



I gathered as much, possibly from the mines around the area, thank you for your comment


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 26, 2016)

Mate that is stunning! That first pic is a work of art, wouldn't mind a full size print of that hanging on my wall! Great stuff as always man. Where you off to on your next trip?


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Mate that is stunning! That first pic is a work of art, wouldn't mind a full size print of that hanging on my wall! Great stuff as always man. Where you off to on your next trip?



Thank you mate appreciate your feedback, Just say the word dude and I can get it done!  framed of course, and I am heading to the place that just keeps on giving... Wales


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 26, 2016)

Brilliant report on what was a very high class house in its hey day - the crest above the hallway door and the furniture there in being pointers. Flavel cooker is probably 70's, but items on the kitchen window sill indicate much more recent activities in the kitchen. Within the social standing of the area, the house was obviously lived in by somebody with a 'profession' and the cart could point to this being the residence of the local undertaker - although local doctor or even mine manager would have reasons for having the cart on hand for emergencies. As to the artwork - is it the work of the talented younger generation who lived in the house? Looking back to the 60's and 70's, drawing/painting and assembling 3D collages of natural objects was a common past time for talented youngsters, especially when isolated from the city lights - and no silly electronic gadgets/games in those days.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 26, 2016)

Fantastic report, you have really captured it well


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Brilliant report on what was a very high class house in its hey day - the crest above the hallway door and the furniture there in being pointers. Flavel cooker is probably 70's, but items on the kitchen window sill indicate much more recent activities in the kitchen. Within the social standing of the area, the house was obviously lived in by somebody with a 'profession' and the cart could point to this being the residence of the local undertaker - although local doctor or even mine manager would have reasons for having the cart on hand for emergencies. As to the artwork - is it the work of the talented younger generation who lived in the house? Looking back to the 60's and 70's, drawing/painting and assembling 3D collages of natural objects was a common past time for talented youngsters, especially when isolated from the city lights - and no silly electronic gadgets/games in those days.



I simply love your insight into places and peoples reports and this is no exception, I have to agree with you on the "doctor/surgeon" part, I found some info about the gent upon a few pictures I didn't share (obvious) reasons, so yes your looking at someones home who possibly did use the cart, more than we may imagine at first.
As for the artwork I think your right about this aswel, as many folders of sketches and models aswel as woodwork and alike in the home seemed to match the artists "designs" in this folder.

Photographs I took of the possible owners show very "dated" attire and this being well away from any city lights and general electronic gizmos it all indicates to your eye, this is why I enjoy your comments so much, a guy of knowledge aswel as an eye to look past what many would see as a stunning room, but alas your past profession shows your knack for looking deeper thank you Dirus


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

jsp77 said:


> Fantastic report, you have really captured it well



Thank you Jsp77 I wanted to share my take eventually, leave no stone uncovered and all that,


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 27, 2016)

That's a great moody set you got off this place mb


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks very much Mockingbird for your kind words. I was shown the ropes on photo interpretation by a very skilled ex-military WW2 photo-recon interpreter, but like actual incident scene examination the tenets are the same - just quietly immerse one's self in the image / or scene, with no pre-conceived notions of what you will find. If you go into a kitchen with 'I must find that Belfast Sink that's in here somewhere', your eyes will pass over far more interesting objects - but they will not register. Obviously the more time one spends looking, the more that is revealed; however, in the excitement and stress of being somewhere where you perhaps should not be (and many explores can be like that) taking it very slowly isn't always and option. 'Tools of the trade' aside, I count myself lucky to have been born when I was, information had to be gleaned from the printed page, maps, photographs, word of mouth, or actual unplanned visits when one just came across an interesting site when out walking - and not from the likes Google etc., because I seem to have a brain wired in such a way that makes information from the printed page, or an actual visit, far more interesting and easier to memorise than from the screen (what you are used to I suppose).One should also note that using the printed book for gaining information always gives extra details in the other chapters, a Google search only gives answers relative to what you initially asked for. Actually it is quite obvious from your photographs that you do 'take in' the scene/room, as above, because your images always tell a coherent story. Sadly in todays climate of 'don't look, just wreck it' one would be very remiss in revealing all of the story to the public - so it's very nice to be able to find out much more of the story from a set of well thought out photographs - which yours always are. Again thanks for all your hard work, much appreciated.

To the hard working backroom staff - many thanks for the kind birthday wishes!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 27, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a great moody set you got off this place mb



Thank you MM


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 27, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Thanks very much Mockingbird for your kind words. I was shown the ropes on photo interpretation by a very skilled ex-military WW2 photo-recon interpreter, but like actual incident scene examination the tenets are the same - just quietly immerse one's self in the image / or scene, with no pre-conceived notions of what you will find. If you go into a kitchen with 'I must find that Belfast Sink that's in here somewhere', your eyes will pass over far more interesting objects - but they will not register. Obviously the more time one spends looking, the more that is revealed; however, in the excitement and stress of being somewhere where you perhaps should not be (and many explores can be like that) taking it very slowly isn't always and option. 'Tools of the trade' aside, I count myself lucky to have been born when I was, information had to be gleaned from the printed page, maps, photographs, word of mouth, or actual unplanned visits when one just came across an interesting site when out walking - and not from the likes Google etc., because I seem to have a brain wired in such a way that makes information from the printed page, or an actual visit, far more interesting and easier to memorise than from the screen (what you are used to I suppose). Actually it is quite obvious from your photographs that you do 'take in' the scene/room, as above, because your images always tell a coherent story. Sadly in todays climate of 'don't look, just wreck it' one would be very remiss in revealing all of the story to the public - so it's very nice to be able to find out much more of the story from a set of well thought out photographs - which yours always are. Again thanks for all your hard work, much appreciated.
> 
> To the hard working backroom staff - many thanks for the kind birthday wishes!



Dirus I could listen to your words for hours in all honesty this fascinates me, to such an extent that as soon as you comment upon peoples reports I love reading what you have to say, how you notice subtle yet positive things many of us would class as trinkets or gems, eg a photo or say an item they once used, having someone like yourself on this forum has always been a pleasure to receive feedback from, especially with such an in depth look. I try and take as much time as I can looking around my surroundings, not so much for a photograph opportunity but to either relate to an object to see a room or imagine how it once was, so my take on a building no matter what I try an tell a story, even if its the wrong story or not, as not many of us know for certain, I take in the atmosphere, check for light sources an simply study what I see, not just walk into a room photograph leave, next room vice versa.

I would much rather read from a book than look up something on the internet and I benefit more being told how to use something, such as a camera by someone with experience of the tool not the editing techniques available today, shamefully we live in a world where things are at our fingertips rather than our own findings, I'm glad your able to see that what I photograph despite not always obvious to start with, I'm telling a story though or I'm putting thought into what I photograph, I was brought up using a film camera so my shots are usually thought out well despite the obvious "sewing machine shot" - "lonely chair shot" which I just take and tweak on camera.

No problem at all Dirus thank you for taking the time in looking at my photographs and studying them in such a way, I need not share the history, its greatly appreciated


----------



## Potter (Sep 28, 2016)

This really is fantastic


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 28, 2016)

Potter said:


> This really is fantastic



Thank you potter, highly appreciated glad you like it


----------

